# Aegla



## oscarbartoni (Nov 9, 2008)

I have been reading about these animals and was wondering if anyone knew where they might be bought at. I have been looking on Aquabid, Ebay and several other sites but have not seen them for sellany where. Can anyone send me in the right direction? *c/p*

They look like a cross between a crab and and a crayfish and live in south American fresh waters.


----------



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

I've never heard of them before. Sounds like something probably either found only when wild caught, or from home based breeders.


----------



## swbernstel (Jul 10, 2012)

Little underwater cockroaches. Cool, but no thanks. Good luck in your endeavor though.


----------

